# Erreichen von PLb mit Standardsensorik



## MFreiberger (7 Oktober 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

in der C-Norm für Regalbediengeräte (EN 528:2008) wird für bestimmte Funktionen PLb gefordert. Beispielsweise für die Spaltkontrolle (5.6.5 b) 'Last nicht in Mitte').

Jetzt ist es - soweit mir bekannt - üblich, für die Spaltkontrolle einfache Reflexionslichtschranken einzusetzen.
Aber:
Laut DIN EN ISO 13849-2:2008 sind Lichtschranken ja keine bewährten Bauteile. Zudem erhalte ich von Herstellern zu einfachen Lichtschranken keine Sicherheitskennwerte (also keinen MTTF[SUB]d[/SUB] oder B10-Wert).
Das bedeutet für mich, dass ich mit einfachen Lichtschranken keinen PL[SUB]b[/SUB] erreichen kann. Denn für PL[SUB]b[/SUB] muss ich ja in der Kategorie B wenigstens einen mittleren MTTF[SUB]d[/SUB] erreichen.

Vom Gefühl her hätte ich einfach gesagt, dass es kein Problem ist, diese "einfachen" Lichtschranken einzusetzen. Aber das entsprechende NormenStudium veranlasst mich zu der Aussage, dass man es nicht machen sollte.

Wie würdet ihr das bewerten? Über die Norm hinwegsetzen, da sie ja sowieso "nur" eine Empfehlung ist?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2020)

Für Sender- und Empfänger LS habe ich Werte bekommen.
Ist aber schon x Jahre her. Müsste Sick oder P+F gewesen sein.
Gab es nur auf direkte Anfrage.


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Oktober 2020)

Moin Blockmove,

das ist ja schon einmal eine Aussage.
Für Einweglichtschranken (Sender + Empfänger) habe ich schon einmal ein Paar bei Leuze gefunden, für das direkt PLc angegeben wurde. Dafür brauchte man keine spezielle Auswerteeinheit.

Bleiben die Reflexionslichtschranken und Lichttaster. Also statt der Reflexionslichtschranken könnte man ja Einweglichtschranken einsetzen. Aber was kann man tun, um für "Fach Frei" ein PLb zu erreichen? Denn mit Lichttastern dürfte es schwierig werden.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## TheLevel (8 Oktober 2020)

Auch, wenn das nicht die Antwort auf die "Fach Frei"-Frage ist: von Sick gibt es auch Einweglichtschranken bis PLe, diese setzen wir bevorzugt ein (Serie L41) - auch ohne zusätzliche Auswerteeinheit.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2020)

RGB ist nicht mein Fachgebiet 
Wenn „Fach frei“ sicher sein muss, dann könnt ich mir einen
Sicherheitsscanner vorstellen.


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Oktober 2020)

Moin Blockmove,

ich kann es halt nicht einfach schön reden, durch eine selbst erstellte RB. Denn die Norm für Regalbediengeräte (EN528:2008) schreibt für das Thema Verriegelungen explizit ein PL vor:


5.6.5
 
a)
Gerät außerhalb der zulässigen horizontalen oder vertikalen Position
b)
Last nicht in der Mitte
c)
Gabeln nicht in der Mitte
d)
Fach belegt



a) => PLb (Positionsgeber oder Bündigsensorik)
b) => PLb (Spaltkontrolle)
c) => PLd (Gabelmittensensorik oder Gabelzinkenüberwachung)
d) => PLb (Lichttaster oder Lasertaster)


Wie gesagt: c) macht mir keine Bauchschmerzen. Da es hier klar ist, dass entsprechend "sichere" Sensorik eingesetzt werden muss. Aber a), b) und d) sind doof. PLb zu erreichen ist schlimmer, als wenn man hier eine Vorgabe weggelassen hätte.
Um Jemanden hier aus dem Forum sinngemäß wiederzugeben: "Mit einer Nadel stechen ist schlimmer, als die Auswirkungen der Gefährdungen nach PLb".

Was ein Murks!

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Oktober 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

ich habe mich mit dieser Frage auch an den TÜV gewandt. Dieser hat Folgendes geantwortet:



> Der PLb kommt ja auch daher, dass man sagt, dass das LAM beim seitlichen Bewegen nicht genug Kraft aufbringen darf um das Regal zum Einsturz zu bringen. Ein Versagen der Überwachung der Positionierung durch die Lichtschranke wäre somit wenig dramatisch.
> 
> Dass Lichtschranken keine Bewährten Bauteile im Sinne der Norm sind ist auch nicht so dramatisch. Leider wagen sich die Hersteller dieser Bauteile nicht selbst an eine MTTFd Bestimmung heran, welche aber durchaus möglich ist. Jedes Unternehmen hat Zuverlässigkeitswerte seiner Bauteile, auch alleine schon um Garantieansprüche abzugrenzen. Auch Sie sollten Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung gesammelt haben mit Lichtschranken eines bestimmten Typs, die dokumentiert bereits seit geraumer Zeit fehlerfrei im Einsatz sind. Die 10 Jahre MTTFd aus der Norm sind wirklich der schlimmste der Worst Cases. Wenn Sie irgendwelche Zuverlässigkeitswerte haben, dann kann man diese recht gut zur Abschätzung des MTTFd (für den elektronischen Teil) heranziehen. Der B10d Wert wird dann maßgeblich durch die Auswertung bestimmt; erfolgt diese direkt mittels eines Schaltkontaktes in der Lichtschranke, so kann man hier generische Werte für die Anzahl der Schaltspiele einsetzen. Dann besteht noch die Möglichkeit durch die Prozesssteuerung eine Plausibilitätsprüfung der Lichtschranken durchzuführen. Immer wenn der Befehl LAM AUSFAHREN gesetzt ist muss ein Signalwechsel der Lichtschranke zeitnah erfolgen. Wenn die Zykluszeit der CPU ausreicht könnte man je nach Geschwindigkeit des LAM eine Kollision ggf. sogar noch steuerungstechnisch abfangen.



Ich habe tatsächlich bei aktueller Sensorik (zumindest bei Sick) MTTFd-Angaben gefunden. D.h. wenn die Sensorik ausgetauscht würde, hat sich das Thema sowieso erledigt. Und für die Bestandssensorik habe ich ja jetzt ein mögliches Verfahren gefunden.
Kribbelig wird es nur, wenn ich keine MTTFd-Werte habe und eine neue Funktion implementiere. Wobei - die ist dann natürlich nicht in der Norm behandelt worden.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (8 Oktober 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Um Jemanden hier aus dem Forum sinngemäß wiederzugeben: "Mit einer Nadel stechen ist schlimmer, als die Auswirkungen der Gefährdungen nach PLb".


schön solche Zitate zu lesen. 

aber von mir nochmal der Hinweis, um PL b zu erreichen brauchst du keine bewährten Bauteile. die benötigst du erst ab Kategorie 1. PL b kannst du aber schon mit Kategorie B erreichen. vielleicht hilft das


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Oktober 2020)

Moin stevenn,

ja, das ist richtig. Für PLb benötige ich keine bewährten Bauteile, aber:

Für PLb brauche ich Kategorie B und mind. einen mittleren MTTFd. Und bei dem mittleren MTTFd habe ich ohne Herstellerangabe meine Not.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (8 Oktober 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin stevenn,
> 
> ja, das ist richtig. Für PLb benötige ich keine bewährten Bauteile, aber:
> 
> ...


dann würde ich nur Hersteller verwenden bei denen du auch MTTFd-Werte bekommst. das geht natürlich nur bei zukünftigen Projekten


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Oktober 2020)

Moin stevenn



stevenn schrieb:


> dann würde ich nur Hersteller verwenden bei denen du auch MTTFd-Werte bekommst. das geht natürlich nur bei zukünftigen Projekten



Genau das machen wir, wenn wir die Sensorik in einem Projekt tauschen.
Problematisch wird es, wenn verkauft wurde, dass die Sensorik bestehen bleiben soll. Bei Altsensorik bekommen wir kaum MTTFd-Angaben.

VG


----------



## stevenn (8 Oktober 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin stevenn
> Genau das machen wir, wenn wir die Sensorik in einem Projekt tauschen.
> Problematisch wird es, wenn verkauft wurde, dass die Sensorik bestehen bleiben soll. Bei Altsensorik bekommen wir kaum MTTFd-Angaben.
> VG


das Problem haben wir auch hin und wieder. 
ich denke hier gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder euer Vertrieb spricht dieses Thema schon an, oder ihr müsst dem Kunden nach Auftragserhalt klar machen, das es an manchen Stellen mit alter Sensorik nicht funktioniert und so der aktuelle Stand der Sicherheitstechnik nicht eingehalten werden kann.
Ich weiß nicht, wie genau dann eure Aufgabe lautet, aber ich vermute das ist die Anlage eures Kunden. er ist gemäß BetrSV dafür verantwortlich seinen Mitarbeitern nur sichere Maschinen bereitzustellen, ihr müsst ihm halt vermitteln, das dazu neue Sensorik notwendig ist.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2020)

stevenn schrieb:


> das Problem haben wir auch hin und wieder.
> ich denke hier gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder euer Vertrieb spricht dieses Thema schon an, oder ihr müsst dem Kunden nach Auftragserhalt klar machen, das es an manchen Stellen mit alter Sensorik nicht funktioniert und so der aktuelle Stand der Sicherheitstechnik nicht eingehalten werden kann.
> Ich weiß nicht, wie genau dann eure Aufgabe lautet, aber ich vermute das ist die Anlage eures Kunden. er ist gemäß BetrSV dafür verantwortlich seinen Mitarbeitern nur sichere Maschinen bereitzustellen, ihr müsst ihm halt vermitteln, das dazu neue Sensorik notwendig ist.



Die Betriebssicherheitsverordung bietet zwar noch ein paar Schlupflöcher bei Umbauten, aber die werden auch zunehmend dichtgemacht.
Stich- bzw. Reizwort "Stand der Technik". 
Details https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rechtstexte-und-Technische-Regeln/Regelwerk/TRBS/pdf/EmpfBS-1114.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=5


----------



## s_kraut (1 Juli 2021)

Vernünftigerweise hat der Vertrieb das schon im Verkaufsgespräch und bei der Begehung kommuniziert, dass man heute anders baut als in Zeiten der Urahnen.
Ansonsten kann man über Mehrungen sprechen wenn während des Engineerings rauskommt, dass es so einfach nicht geht wie der Vertrieb sich das vorgestellt hat. Notfalls vom Auftrag zurücktreten wenn es zu heiß wird.


----------

